# sigillum militum xpisti



## klbyrd

This is printed on a ring my son has. I believe this is Latin, but I am not sure.  xpisti   sigillvm   militivm. I think this is the proper order. It is printed around a stone. I would appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thank you.     klbyrd


----------



## Jana337

Hello,

it should be Seal of the Soldiers of Christ.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Outsider

klbyrd said:
			
		

> xpisti   sigillvm   militivm.


I think it should be _xristi_, though, which is an abbreviation of _Christi_.


----------



## klbyrd

Thank you very much. My son will be very happy


----------



## Jana337

Outsider said:
			
		

> I think it should be _xristi_, though, which is an abbreviation of _Christi_.


Outsider, what you wrote is very plausible, and I considered it as well, but look at this:
Results *1* - *4* of about *16* for *sigillum militum xristi*.  (*0.94* seconds) 
Results *1* - *10* of about *131* for *sigillum militum xpisti*.  (*0.80* seconds)

I would appreciate if someone could explain this oddity...

Jana


----------



## diegodbs

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Outsider, what you wrote is very plausible, and I considered it as well, but look at this:
> Results *1* - *4* of about *16* for *sigillum militum xristi*. (*0.94* seconds)
> Results *1* - *10* of about *131* for *sigillum militum xpisti*. (*0.80* seconds)
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could explain this oddity...
> 
> Jana


It should be "Christi" in Latin. But in this sentence x (khi) is the Greek letter for Latin ch, and p (roh) is the Greek letter for Latin r. What I can't understand is why the first two letters are written in Greek alphabet, but not the others.
Here is an example of the Greek word "arché" at the beginning of the page, with the letters alpha+rho+chi+eta


----------



## Templar

The confusion with the XP transition from the Ch and R in Christ comes from the Greek representation.  There are a couple of justifications for it, but the bottom line is that it comes from Constantine and a vision he is reported to have had.   The X in Greek is the CH ... and the P (or Ro) is the R.   This X to represent the "initials" of Christ is also where the X-mas thing really comes from.  There is more of course, but this is the short version.  Let me know if you want more and I can refer you to some reading.  

I'm a history buff and would love to hear more about this ring, if possible.  I'd like to see a picture and/or hear more about its history, if you know it.


----------



## klbyrd

I greatly appreciate all of the correspondence. It has been very helpful for research. 
My son recieved this ring through his grandfather who passed away before I was married to my ex-husband. I do not have much history other than the fact that he was a well respected Mason. When he passed away I understand there were Mason's from all over the country who attended.
My son is 13 years old and has an incredible interest in Knights Templar and all of the connections. 
I would appreciate any books or web sites you could direct us to. He reads these books for enjoyment and I would like to support his interest as I am interested as well.
klbyrd


----------



## Mammon

I too have a ring that reads + sigillvm + militvm + xpisti (hense my search for the meaning).  it is silver in colour but there are no hallmarks.  The image in the middle has a cross (like + and not crucifix) with a larger cross tracing the inner.  in the top right on is a bird in flight and the bottom left has 5 stars.  can anyone suggest these meanings.  Would the bird be a dove and therefore a ring of piece?  thanks


----------



## Mammon

Sorry, forgot to mention that the back of the face has the number 221 but nothing else.  Also the face of the ring is black.  would it be Jet?


----------



## kamome

...it is a phoenix, which also is the meaning of a NOT-CRUCIFIXION-IMAGE-OF-THE-CROSS, object of rebirth, not of death...and the seal is IMHO (some availed by personal interests and studies about that) a TEMPLE RING - the "XP" is a current miswriting for CHRIST, and in many similar samples I happened to see along my life the sentence says 

ЖΡĬ·MILITŪ·SIGŁŪ


where that Ж is not the cyrillic character, but one more abreviation for 

X-ristos I-esus 
 
instead of the more usual ☧, which was mostly considered a single standing symbol, not an alphabet type.
​


----------



## Outsider

"XP" is not a misspelling. They're the Greek initials of "*Chr*ist", chi, rho. You can see it in Catholic churches.


----------



## Whodunit

The symbol ☧ (Chi + Rho) was used during the era of Constantine the Great. You can read more about it here.


----------



## Peter Baker

This latin phrase is taken from the seal of the Knights Templar. It is often used by the freemasons.


----------



## shep

It is a latin roman Greek mix up from the days when all were used. Most of it has been lost in translation because it is such a rare mish mash of the language. as far as i can make out is says "Knights of order Christ". I can only assume it is refering to "Knights of the order and protection of Christ" (the original Knights Templar). XP (chi rho) is actually the first two letters of christs name in Greek from the early days of christianity, rather than the latin CHR. this phrase is usually accompanied by a picture of two knights on horseback, one carrying a shield with an even ended cross on it and both carrying spears. This mark is from the early days of templar when they were just forming and were poor. when they became richer and more populated there was a rule that 'Not two men or more shall take travel on one beast'. so its a pretty old mark of templar. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Mammon

Thanks for all posts re my query.  I too have done research and what has been posted in general appears to have been confirmed but I'm yet to work out what the five stars represent.  this is how they are formed.  any ideas?
*​ **​*​*  < this one is a little larger than the others

Also, what on earth does 221 mean. no searches reveal anything


----------



## hugues1118

The 221 was more than likely the number of the KT commandery that your father attended.
As with masonic lodges, the higher orders of masonic degrees had a number relating to when they were established.
Your sons' search for wisedom and knowledge is commendable and his grandfathers ring has put him on a very honorable and worthwill path.


----------



## xpisti

The early Knights Templar seal inscribed SIGILLUM MILITUM XPISTI meaning "sign of the army of Christ".  circa 1118


----------



## Explorer7337

Hughues 1118 is correct--the journey of knowledge he has embarked upon is an honorable one.  I too have a ring quite similar.


----------



## SIGILLUM MILITUM

"Seal of the Army of Christ" - 
a companion of the Knights Templar


----------

